# Making a few extra buck in Massachusetts



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok now I am confused more than ever after reading several hundred threads. I now have a plow truck for the purpose of plowing mine and my parents driveway. A few weeks ago my neighbor who has a automotive garage wants me to plow his lot and a couple of his rental properties. My question is about the insurance.What do I need to make a few extra bucks in the state of Mass? If I need to spend crazy money on insurance it's not worth it. But if it's only a little it will be. I do want to protect myself somehow with possibly some type of waiver. I'm also told that I would need commercial plates with commercial insurance. I see dozens of trucks every day with the plow hook ups with regular plates.
So what is he real scoop? I would really like to know. Thanks


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I've seen lobsterman with regular plates and plows too. Im hand shake contracts all residential drives. What you need to make money are more acounts. My insuarance on my comercial 2000 chevy is way high. I have a 2006 one ton dump without a plow and my com insurance is about $1000 less per year. My personal (regular plate) 2007 truck is a third the price of the plow truck. Mass gets you any way they can. I have a perfect driving record. Good luck. Remember its going to cost you a lot more if you hit someone or something during a snow storm.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Searay220, in the last month i picked up 18 private. Purchased a rider on my truck policy good for up to 20. My ins. co. of course will send a copy to all my customers. that ask for it. it also covers me driving from place to place with the plow on. the cost. $ 5.00 bucks a year. Of course if i get more than 20 or do commercial ( I HOPE ! ) then I will get a Gen. liability policy. which can run from about $ 450 to $ 1300 maby more depending on the limits and of course reg. the truck commercially. The policy is on my 04 350 SD/SC.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

So do you have a commercial auto insurance policy and commercial plates?


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

No not at this time i dont. just a regular reg. Best bet is to call your agent. explain what you wanna do. they will tell you how much it is to cover your ass in case of a prob.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I re-read your reply. So you don't have a commercial auto policy or commercial plates. If I understand you you have a $5.00 rider? Who is your insurance company.What does the rider cover you for?
Thanks


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

PM me your name and address an ill have my ins. comp. send you a copy of it. ill call them as soon as i get it.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

How do I PM you?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

searay220;644120 said:


> I re-read your reply. So you don't have a commercial auto policy or commercial plates. If I understand you you have a $5.00 rider? Who is your insurance company.What does the rider cover you for?
> Thanks


Nothing, you will be responsible for slip and falls even if you are plowing one drive for money. Better get GL



searay220;644225 said:


> How do I PM you?


Neither one of you can PM, you don't have enough posts


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ducatirider944, i know what you are saying. but it does cover property damage. as far as the slips and falls go. my customers have agreed to sign that i am absolved of any claims against me for any injury. due to plowing their drives, and other factors. due to the fact it is winter and snow is slippery. i did have a lawyer (Relative) draw this up for me. it it all legal. and my bad on the pm searay just msn me.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bolt-1 Any ideas how I could get a copy. I would like to see it.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

There is a little known policy change available on Massachusetts private passenger vehicle policies for "occasional" snowplowing. Many insurance agents don't know about it. It is for the guy who has a light truck (3/4 ton or smaller) and plow and does his own driveway and a few other driveways and maybe a small parking lot. It is not for the guy who is out plowing during a whole storm commercially. It is a "class change" and costs very little. The last time I checked, it cost about $ 35 per year. If I remember, on Monday I'll check with my brother to see if it covers a slip and fall on a driveway or small parking lot that you plowed as I'm not sure. It may only cover the truck and plow but I'll check. My brother is a very knowledgable Mass. insurance agent. He's been an agent for 30 years.


----------



## taterntot101 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd also be very interested in finding out more about this "class change". If you could post as much info about it as possible, it would be appriciated


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris-r

Sounds like just what I'm looking for. Please I would really like to know more about this. If you can follow up on this I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

id love to know more as well!!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

me 2......


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I checked. It is called a "statistical class". and you want "statistical class No. 130. Here is the definition as per the State Division of Insurance. "The automobile is owned by an individual and is used in the occupation, profession or business of the insured." 

It only covers the vehicle. It does not cover you if someone slips and falls after you have plowed. Also, if you have a private passenger policy and you don't have this "statistical class" and you get into an accident while engaging in your business, coverage can be denied.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Chris-R.
Has anyone been able to follow up with the information Chris-R provided? I haven't been able to find anything on the internet. I'll try calling around to some insurance people.
The more I look the more I see trucks with passanger plates with plow hookups. What are the divers of these trucks doing for insurance?


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

I was told i had to get commercial plates, but the change to my ipolicy would only be an extra $35 a year.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

pkenn what insurance company is that through? So what I understand with comm auto insurance you must get a commercial plate. This will cover your truck and plow. It must cover if you hit something with the plow such as another car,building or anything is that correct?


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

My policy is through commerce ins. yes you need comm plates from what i understand,and its only good for plowing driveways,not town roads and i dont think lots, but it is still a grey area....i waiting for more info.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Back to one of my original questions:What are all these trucks with plows doing with regular auto plates. They must only be plowing there own driveway and that's it. Ya right! Either I'm really missing something and getting poor information or there out plowing without the proper registation and insurance. Please respond Massachusetts plow drivers


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

well, im not sure if you need comm plates to plow for the town or not,but you need general liability plow ins with $1million coverage i hear.the pricefor that was quoted to me at about $1400 a year on top of your auto. i know a few landscrapers with it,who plow for the town.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont need that to plow for wrentham just really really good truck ins with commerical policy/plates


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

really? i was told you needed it in franklin....hmm the plot thickens...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

franklin needs more and pays less
they were full when i called anyways
its all varies by town to town or if your doing it yourself i recommend the general liability 
commerical plates are now required on anything over 10,001 gvw and the commercial insurance goes by the weights. when i first ogt my truck it has passenger plates with commercial insurance on it
now the new law requires anybody wether its a personal vehicle or not to register it commercially if 10,001lbs or greater


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

so, if all im doing is driveways and (small stuff), what should i get? comm plates and general liability? what are you paying for liability? you going to that meet this weeknd on sat?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im going to try and make it depends on if i finish my cleanups or not
id say commercial plates and liability. they quoted me 1800 for the year but its my first year in business..im still looking around tho.
the general liability is to cover you for slip and falls or anything like that.
id say thats your personal preference but its more "legit" if you have it


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

are you plowing a lot of cutomers or just wrentham? .... i dont suppose my regular business liability would cover it? i also have a "slip and falls" line in my cutomer contract, i wonder if that will cover it?....if you think your going,let me know. i cant make it, but i need to get a mini bar to matt and maybe you could bring it up if your going? either way, $1800 beans is a lot if it doesnt snow that much


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im doing a few drives that i already have lined up when im done but primarily its just wrentham. they dont require the 1800 insurance thing just truck policy to a minimum of 100,000 liability on there and mines around 1 mil on the truck so unless i find it cheaper i probably wont be getting it.
i would think your business liability would cover it and the contract should too.
ill let you know if im going to be able to go down id be more than happy to bring the bar if i go


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks a ton!!...iknow a gas station in wrentham looking for plowing if your interested...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

According to a DOT officer I know, if you are using a vehicle for the purposes of making money you need to be registered commercially. Plowing for income, be it cash or barter is a commercial en devour in the eyes of the state. Commercial plates will run you about $150 PER year (That's what My Chevy dump runs).
Different cities and towns have difference insurance requirements- the state requires $1mil liability, many cities as well.
Now, does that mean all plowers run legally? of course not. I obtained a letter from my insurance co years ago when I started stating what they would cover in relation to plowing, my vehicle insurance was written to include the plows. No idea what exactly any extras cost me- I've had the same policy from the same company through the same agent for too long to remember. ( and yes, I trust him implicitly to let me know what I need as things change. He's been insuring my entire family as long as I have been alive)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

justme i have the same thing with my insurance agent to cover the plows. also my truck is commercial registration and costs 184 a year for that.
pkenn id be intereseted but once you start plowing you cant leave your route untill they say to so i wouldnt be able to provide the level of service the gas station is going to require


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Who are you guys using for your insurance?


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Commerce for me


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Searay, since your post in 06 how has the plowing been going for you? I see that we are both from the same town. Always good to see some local guys on here. Maybe I'll c ya around!


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont have commercial plates. I dont plow a ton but on average 7 larger driveways a storm just for a few extra bucks. Ive never had any problems.


----------

